# [closed] zucker crafting stack of books!



## swagteen18 (Apr 20, 2020)

if anyone wants to come i'll PM you the dodo code  
i'll be at his house to make sure he's still crafting. there'll be a bunch of fences to guide you into the right direction. zucker's house is brown with a red door.
no tip is required but it is appreciated! you can always PM if you have any questions.

there will be a girl going around making sure everything is going in order so don't mind her lol (she's wearing a cap and a goose shirt)
(i'll probably be running this for about an hour)


----------



## Kitsuneaki (Apr 20, 2020)

Ooo would love this if I can stop by


----------



## doofcake (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd like to come by please~


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 20, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Edge (Apr 20, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 20, 2020)

omg can i come??


----------



## tabris (Apr 20, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## Kiikay (Apr 20, 2020)

hii i would like to visit !


----------



## GumbleGoopus (Apr 20, 2020)

if he is still crafting i would love to swing by!


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------

